# Ocean front 2 bed room Kaui Beach Villas listed for sale



## tombo

*Ocean front 2 bed room Kaui Beach Villas listed for sale[2008] 1-bd. also discussed*

This is listed as a G building which is one of only 2 true oceanfront units at this resort. You can't reserve a week in Blgs G or H (the 2 oceanfront bldgs) unless you own a week in Bldg G or H. I sold a 2 bed room G bldg for a good price in March when  air fares started going up. I have actually stayed in unit G-12 which is 3rd floor.  In Februaury we watched whales breach every morning from our private lanai while we ate breakfast. We also saw several sea turtles and watched several different pods of spinner dolphins leap numerous times on different occasions. Both bed rooms have private lanais looking at the ponds and gardens that run through the resort. 

I would buy this week if I hadn't promised my wife that I wouldn't buy anymore timeshares which you have to fly to. I wouldn't rather own anywhere on Kauai than at Kauai Beach Villas in Bldg G or H. Yes, maybe Shearwater has a better view from on top of the cliffs, but the view from this lanai is spectacular and you can walk forever on the beach in front of this resort. There is a great swimming area about 100 yds to your left as you face the ocean. If air fares hadn't gone sky high I would never have sold my G bldg week at Kauai Beach Villas. I am holding strong and not buying this week even though I miss this resort and Bldg. I have watched E-bay auctions  for months since I sold my week, and this is the first 2 bed room  in bldg G I have seen for sale. It is floating weeks 1-52 on even years only. Good luck if any are interested. Let me know if someone from Tug snags this week.

Tom

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-Wyndham-HAW...hZ006QQcategoryZ15897QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

And a 1 bed room 2 bath ocean front in bldg G for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-HAWAII-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jacknsara

tombo said:


> ... And a 1 bed room 2 bath ocean front in bldg G for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-HAWAII-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Aloha,
KBV unit G5 was one of the last if not the very last unit in the complex to be converted into Pahio timeshare.  There is a typo in my data, so I cannot be sure if it was recorded in Jan 04 or Jan 05.  The purchase and escrow instructions were revised mid 2005 to include ROFR.  I have no idea when the developer actually sold and recorded this particular ICN.  There is a non negligible chance they have a valid claim of ROFR. 
Just a heads up for fellow tuggers.
Jack


----------



## Cathyb

tombo: Maintenance fees $1100+ -- are they really that high?


----------



## DeniseM

Cathyb said:


> tombo: Maintenance fees $1100+ -- are they really that high?




For a 2-bdm. in Hawaii on the beach that doesn't seem high to me.  Cathy - what is your MF at the Whaler & Pono Kai?


----------



## tombo

I think they are that high. I don't own there anymore so I didn't receive a 2009 bill, but it was close to that in 2008. Hawaii MF's are high at all resorts. Marriott's Kauai Beach Villas have 1 bed room 2008 MF's of $1665.97, and their 2 bed room is $1832.57. Both the one bed room and 2 bed room units were over $2000 in MF's in 2007 at the Marriott due to assessments. The Pahio KBV has 1400 square feet of space, which is a huge timeshare anywhere, but especially large in Hawaii. For a beachfront 2 bed room in Kauai, I think that is a reasonable MF.

 I loved staying here but I don't own here anymore because of the high costs on the island and because of high air fares. Labor, insurance ,utilities, everything is higher in Hawaii than it is on the mainland. If you want to stay in paradise, it will cost you. 

I posted this for those who are still going to go to Hawaii regularly in spite of the expenses associated with travel to the islands. If I still planned on traveling to Kauai often, I would NEVER have sold my 2 bed room in bldg G.


----------



## slabeaume

I sure am tempted to try and sell one of my other 2 bedroom units and pick up the ocean view!  But the way the economy is right now, I figure it'll be more hassle then it's worth.  I hope we don't have to give up going to Kauai, but it sure is getting expensive.  When we got our first unit at KBV, the one bedroom maintenance fee was about $480.  They've doubled since then (about 10 years ago).


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Got it!*

Thank you for the heads up Tom.   We just won the 2 bedroom listing on Ebay.   We have been keeping an eye out for KBV oceanfront for awhile but  missed out on the last one that was in building H last month.   Thanks to you, we did not miss out this time.  

We have never been to Kauai before, but from reading the TUG reviews, I know that we are going to love it.  

Did we do okay?  Our winning bid was $720 and with closing costs, it will be almost $1500.

Susan


----------



## tombo

Six months ago I would have thought that you stold that week if you had purchased it for $2000 or less. $720, wow that was a deal. I was hoping someone from TUG would get that week. I am so glad I stuck to my guns and didn't even watch the bidding until it was over because I promised my wife that I wouldn't buy it, but I would have been so tempted. The rooms are big and you have 3 lanais (one ocean front off of the den and one overlooking the ponds off of each bed room).

Kauai is my favorite Island by far with Maui coming in second.The natural beauty and plant life is the best I have ever seen. Kaui Beach Villas is centally located, so it is easy to visit the north or south sides of the island without too mch driving.

You got this week so cheap that they are probably going to try and bluff you with ROFR that they don't have. Several here can tell you how to stop them if they try it. If they say they are ROFR'ing your week, post a how to stop them question on the Hawaii forum and some who have successfully beat their imaginary ROFR will walk you through how to keep your week ( I didn't have that problem when I purchased, but many have).

Once again congratulations! If you can plan your trips in advance, make your 2010 reservations 1 year ahead to the day and you can get any week you want and any unit you want (unless someone dials faster than you). I like 3rd floor units for the best view so I always tried to get a 3rd floor unit. The G-12 unit on your deed is a great unit I stayed in this February for my last trip to KBV. I will miss it and I know you will love it.The only bad news is that you have to wait until 2010 to use your week. The good news is that you won't owe any MF's until 2010.


----------



## DaveNV

cdn_traveler said:


> We just won the 2 bedroom listing on Ebay.
> Susan



Congrats, Susan!  That's a fantastic price!  I was watching the auction, waiting to see where the price ended, and who would get it.  Glad to see a  Tugger got it!  I own 2 units at KBV, (an ocean view and a lagoon view, both one bedroom two bath units), and just like the others, I was tempted to bid.  But what I own is good enough - in November I'll be staying in G5, right near the unit you bought.  Same view, so it'll be great!

As Tombo mentions PAHIO may try to exercise their claim to ROFR on the unit.  I was one of those who successfully fought them when I bought my ocean view unit on eBay last Fall for only $279.  I have some lessons learned I'll be happy to share with you, including the name and contact info for the person who handles ROFR at PAHIO.  She's actually a very nice person who is quite reasonable, once they understand how much you want to own the week.  Others here will have information for you, too.

For any others who are wanting to buy an ocean view at KBV, the one bedroom two bath unit mentioned in the OP is still on auction for another 22 hours or so, and nobody has bid on it yet.  Auction number is 160288527164.  See if you can beat my $279 purchase price.  

Dave


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Couldn't resist....*

Hi Tom and Dave!    

Dave, that is a great deal!  Was that for EY?  And that was quite a challenge you put out there, so...I just couldn't resist.

I thought about it, and I somehow managed to talk DH into allowing me to bid on the other one.  Lo and behold, we are stuck with another :rofl: .  I think the pictures that DeniseM had posted from her trip there might have swayed him just a teeny weensy bit.  We are both looking forward to visiting KBV and Kauai.  I have no doubt that we will love it as much or even more than we love Maui.  

I hope that they will not try to pull ROFR on us, but I know where I will come to for help if they do.  

Thank you in advance TUGgers!  
Susan


----------



## tombo

Susan, that has got to be the record low price for an ocean front 1 bed room 2 bath. If Dave's was an every year unit then he can still claim the rights to lowest every year ocean front. If not it looks like we have a new champion.

What a difference 6 months makes. You would have been kidding yourself if you had tried to buy a one bed room 2 bath bldg G for less than $1200 to $1500 this time last year. How could you go wrong for $102? Once you stay here ocean front, any other location (even in a more luxurious resort) will leave you missing that view from the lanai.I wouldn't trade that location for any ocean view or garden view at any resort on Kauai. I would wake up every day and eat breakfast looking at the ocean, and the last thing I did at night was walk out on the lanai to listen to the waves before I went to sleep. 

If you know when you want to go in 2009, go ahead and get the seller to reserve the week and unit you want as quickly as you can. Many prime weeks prior to October 2009 will have been booked. Of course no one can try and book Thanksgiving or Christmas 2009 until 12 months in advance. Most sellers will reserve the week for you even before the paperwork is near completed once you have paid your money into escrow.

Enjoy your new week, and please let me know how you liked everything when you get back.

Tom


----------



## jacknsara

tombo said:


> ... What a difference 6 months makes. You would have been kidding yourself if you had tried to buy a one bed room 2 bath bldg G for less than $1200 to $1500 this time last year. How could you go wrong for $102?...


Aloha,
That beats the $654 we won an -OD 1 bed 2 bath ocean front (ebay auction 120116020806 - closed 5/20/07).  
I guess we overpaid $552   (but our closing costs were lower and we got a weeks deposit - probably a cancellation based on its trade power - for 1/2 MFs)
Congratulations to Susan.  Please keep us posted on any ROFR issues that come up.  When you get the papers, please let us know when the previous deed was recorded.  
Mahalo,
Jack


----------



## DaveNV

tombo said:


> Susan, that has got to be the record low price for an ocean front 1 bed room 2 bath. If Dave's was an every year unit then he can still claim the rights to lowest every year ocean front. If not it looks like we have a new champion.



Tom, my $279 purchase price was for even year use, not every year.  Susan wins, for sure.  And I'm happy to pass on the crown.  She deserves it!

Wait till Denise hears about this.  She'll freak.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

OK - this is the deal - you are all really blowing it!  We don't want everyone else to know about OUR resort!  Geez?  Do I have to spell it out?  :annoyed: 

OK - here's the party line:  
The PKBV is a horrible place and no one should buy there - you won't like it!  
The swimming pool is the worst I've ever seen!  (Sad but true!)
The fish pee in the ocean.  
The beach is too sandy.  
The ocean is too salty.  
The couches are covered in a tropical print.  
Men in Speedos stalk the beach.  
The ocean makes too much noise at night.
The ducks poop on the lawn.
There are no elevators.
There is too much rum in the Mai Tais at the Hilton.  
Stay home!

There will be a test...


----------



## tombo

More bad news. After a couple of the Hilton's Mai Tais I  pee in the ocean too.  

THe good news is that thanks to my wife the horror of me in a speedo will never be unleashed on the beachgoing public! :whoopie:


----------



## Stefa

DeniseM said:


> OK - this is the deal - you are all really blowing it!  We don't want everyone else to know about OUR resort!  Geez?  Do I have to spell it out?



LOL, Denise

We started looking into this resort after YOU let the cat out of the bag with those wonderful pictures, however, we have decided to wait because of the high MFs.  One thing I noticed is that there isn't much of a market for the non-OV/OF units.   I know KBV trades well, but I would be nervous about purchasing a resort with high MFs and many units that have little to no value.   

I'm 100% serious, but feel free to add this to your party line.


----------



## cdn_traveler

Actually, going back and inspecting those pictures a little bit more closely, I conclude those have all been photo-shopped extensively.  The beach at KBV and the ocean views have been grossly exaggerated.  I'm not sure what Denise's MO was, but that was not a very nice thing to do.  

So, instead of going through all the hassle of waiting to see if they will exercise ROFR, I'm just going to take the initiative and be a non-paying buyer.  

Thanks for the reminder about those exorbitantly high MF's Stefa.  Couldn't imagine having to pay for those every year until perpetuity.   Geez, what was I thinking?


----------



## DeniseM

tombo said:


> More bad news. After a couple of the Hilton's Mai Tais I  pee in the ocean too.



Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## isisdave

cdn_traveler,

I actually inquired of the seller whether this sale was subject to ROFR.  They replied that it was not, and incredibly I kept the e-mail.  So if you have any trouble, let me know and I'll send it to you.

The pertinent part:  _Thank you for the interest in my auction. Due to our unique relationship with Wyndham, our sales do not have to go through the right of first refusal process. _


Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Stefa said:


> LOL, Denise
> 
> We started looking into this resort after YOU let the cat out of the bag with those wonderful pictures, however, we have decided to wait because of the high MFs.  One thing I noticed is that there isn't much of a market for the non-OV/OF units.   I know KBV trades well, but I would be nervous about purchasing a resort with high MFs and many units that have little to no value.
> 
> I'm 100% serious, but feel free to add this to your party line.



Stefa, as has been pointed out previously, MFs in Hawaii run high no matter where the resort is located, or the unit within the resort.  To my mind, the MF cost needs to be factored in as either the nightly cost of the week at the resort (compared to a hotel room), or the cost of a week received through exchanging.  (And compared to a lot of mainland timeshares, the MFs aren't really all that much higher.)

If the purchase price is low enough, then the only real ongoing investment is those maintenance fees.  If those MFs can be factored into the cost of staying at the resort, then it's a worthwhile investment.  As I understand things, it's a lot easier trading out of Hawaii than it is to trade in.  (I can't speak to that, since all four timeshares I own are in Hawaii.)

In the case of my one bedroom, two bath unit at KBV, the current MF is $883 paid every other year.  That breaks down to $126 a night for the week.  I've paid a whole lot more than that for hotel rooms and received a whole lot less.  Considering the resort has an unobstructed oceanfront location, a lagoon view or garden view unit is still really close to the ocean, where it's an easy couple of minutes' walk to be standing in the surf.

So don't write off KBV units that aren't oceanview as having no value.  Sure, the OF units are the prime units, but the others aren't bad either.  And dollar-for-dollar, I think owning timeshares in Hawaii is a great value.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

cdn_traveler said:


> Actually, going back and inspecting those pictures a little bit more closely, I conclude those have all been photo-shopped extensively.  The beach at KBV and the ocean views have been grossly exaggerated.  I'm not sure what Denise's MO was, but that was not a very nice thing to do.



Actually, they aren't even my pictures.  I borrowed them from someone's trip report from their vacation on Aruba....  

Stefa - I don't think the MF is high for a resort on the beach in Hawaii.  Are you worried about resale value, exchange value, or the financial stability of the resort?


----------



## tombo

Stefa said:


> LOL, Denise
> 
> We started looking into this resort after YOU let the cat out of the bag with those wonderful pictures, however, we have decided to wait because of the high MFs.  One thing I noticed is that there isn't much of a market for the non-OV/OF units.   I know KBV trades well, but I would be nervous about purchasing a resort with high MFs and many units that have little to no value.
> 
> I'm 100% serious, but feel free to add this to your party line.



I had to stay 2 extra nights to get seats using my frequent flyer miles in February 2008, so I stayed next door at the Hilton Kauai Beach Resort. I was in a very small motel room for those 2 nights with no view of the ocean or pool (mountain view) and my bill with taxes for 2 nights was close to $450 (about $225 a night).  You would pay about $1750 for a week in a motel room next door. In contrast I was in a 1400 square foot ocean front 2 bed room 2 bath at the Kauai Beach Villas for about  $1100 for the week ( about $160 a night) which had washer dryer, 2 full baths, 3 private balconies, a full kitchen,a den and an unobstructed view of the ocean.  A one bed room 2 bath with annual MF's of about $900 translates to about $126 a night for a bed room, den, 2 baths, a kitchen (which saves us a lot of money), washer dryer, private balcony with full ocean view versus about $1750 a week (almost double the MF's) for a motel room, 1 bath, no den, no kitchen, no balcony, no ocean view, and no washer dryer. It is not even a close decision on which is a better choice luxury wise, location wise, or price wise IMO.

With 2 kids in college the travel expenses to Kauai simply got too high on everything (air fare increases mainly) for us to easily afford the trips any more. It was a financial decision we made to travel mainly within driving distance of our home to vacation until air fares fall. I will miss Kauai a lot and if air fares drop after our kids get out of college, I wil buy again at Kauai Beach Villas in an ocean front unit.


----------



## slomac

*How to know which are Ocean Front*

I think after researching this I want to try and buy one of the 2 bedroom ocean front units.  My questions are:

-How do you know if the unit is one of the OF unit?  Is it just G and H buildings.

-How far out do you need to make reservations?  at least what is your experience.


----------



## jacknsara

slomac said:


> ... -How do you know if the unit is one of the OF unit?  Is it just G and H buildings.   ...



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76673


----------



## DeniseM

slomac said:


> -How far out do you need to make reservations?  at least what is your experience.



Since the whole point of buying here is to get the best ocean view, you can and should make your reservation at 12 mos. out.


----------



## jacknsara

slomac said:


> ... -How far out do you need to make reservations?  at least what is your experience.   ...


Aloha,
G and H building have pretty much equal proximity to the ocean.  
F building is set back - perhaps almost twice as far (still close)
25% of PAHIO OF 2B2B are in F building.  Rest are in G & H.
25% of PAHIO OF 1B2B are in G building.  Rest are in F.
Early submittal of reservation request is more important for 1B2B than 2B2B.  If you wait until points owners from other resorts can request (at 10 months?), then you are abandoning the reservation advantage of being an owner there. 
Jack


----------



## vacationtime1

Here's a new listing on a one bedroom at KBV, claimed to be unit F3 which would be ocean front, but please do your own due diligence:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130262711713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

The view from the OF units at this place is outstanding.  Here is a map of the project:

http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


----------



## DaveNV

Keeping in mind KBV units are floating, owning F3 doesn't mean you'd ever stay in it.  I own F5, but for my stay there next month, I'm booked into G5.  That has a much better ocean view.  

The unit you get assigned is determined by which day you check in.  If you own oceanview, you'll be assigned an oceanview.  That's the only stipulation.

If the auction mentioned above for F3 is legit, it'd be worth looking into.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## tombo

BMWguynw said:


> Keeping in mind KBV units are floating, owning F3 doesn't mean you'd ever stay in it.  I own F5, but for my stay there next month, I'm booked into G5.  That has a much better ocean view.
> 
> The unit you get assigned is determined by which day you check in.  If you own oceanview, you'll be assigned an oceanview.  That's the only stipulation.
> 
> If the auction mentioned above for F3 is legit, it'd be worth looking into.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the clarification. For anyone who is not familiar with the way it works at KBV, if you don't own in bldgs f, g , or h (the oceanfront blgs) you can't reserve any week in blds f, g, or h. F is the least desirable view (IMO), but owning in F allows you to reserve the same kind of unit you own (ex. 1bed 1 bath, or 2 bed 2 bath) in bldg g or h based on availability. Reserving the week and unit you want is pretty easy at KBV if you can plan 12 months in advance.


----------



## cdn_traveler

*deal too good to be true....*

Well,  sorry to report that we will not be proceeding with our closing of the 1 bedroom 2 bath ocean view unit that we had won on E-bay for $102.  The story the seller is giving us is that the owner had many weeks at KBV, and is now not willing to part with the oceanview unit.   The seller however, wants to switch us for a unit in building C.  NO WAY is that going to happen.  I asked for a refund, and we'll see if we get it back. 
Dave is still the champ for lowest oceanfront unit at KBV. 

susan


----------



## DeniseM

cdn_traveler said:


> Well,  sorry to report that we will not be proceeding with our closing of the 1 bedroom 2 bath ocean view unit that we had won on E-bay for $102.  The story the seller is giving us is that the owner had many weeks at KBV, and is now not willing to part with the oceanview unit.   The seller however, wants to switch us for a unit in building C.  NO WAY is that going to happen.  I asked for a refund, and we'll see if we get it back.
> Dave is still the champ for lowest oceanfront unit at KBV.
> 
> susan



I would report them to ebay - that is fraud pure and simple.

No way would I take Bldg. C - there is no comparison.  The resort is OK, but it's really being in an ocean view unit that makes it special.


----------



## DaveNV

Definitely report them to eBay.  That is bait and switch, for sure.  And it sounds like they just wanted to get a higher selling price for the unit.  Not your fault you outbid everyone else.  

I'd wager if your final bid was a thousand dollars or something, it'd magically sell just fine.  If the seller had all those weeks at KBV and wanted a higher price for this one, they should have set an opening bid amount, or a reserve.  I don't buy their story for a second.

Dave


----------



## tombo

This ebay sale that was listed today sure sounds a lot like the week that they didn't sell you. Check it and see. If it isn't the same week from the same seller, you can try for the record once again. If it is the same week time to notify e-bay. Don't buy anything at this resort but ocean front. Be patient and you will get an ocean front week for a good price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-HAWAII-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## DaveNV

Tom, I think it's a different unit.  If I recall correctly, the previous one was F3.  This says it's F1.  And it's Annual use.  Cool!

Makes me wish I needed another timeshare.  But I've just sold my lagoon view KBV unit, and I'm all set for now.

Hope a TUGger gets this one.  It's worth it!

Dave


----------



## vacationtime1

And another.  Same seller as tombo's post; this one claims to be an eoy for F-14, another one bedroom ocean front unit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200267008276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## DaveNV

*Want more than a timeshare?*

Just as a reality check, here's a link to look over.  Unit F10 at KBV is for sale.  Not as a timeshare, but the whole darn condo:

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...ac1447d8bc8c535d&lid=1099147466&lsn=2&srcnt=2

Holey cow!   Kind of makes that t/s an even better value, don't you think?  

Dave


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Yep, same seller...*

Yes, it is the same seller.    The deeded unit that we thought we had bought was for G5.  
I also don't buy their story.  Surprisingly, the two bedroom two bath unit that we won for $720 is closing with no problems.  I did consider backing out of that deal because I don't really want to deal with this seller anymore.  The way that they tried to bait and switch has now left me with a very bitter taste.  
However, I'm still very much in love with the oceanfront units in KBV.   Any suggestions on what I should do?

As to my request for a refund, there has been no reply yet.


----------



## Zac495

DeniseM said:


> OK - this is the deal - you are all really blowing it!  We don't want everyone else to know about OUR resort!  Geez?  Do I have to spell it out?  :annoyed:
> 
> OK - here's the party line:
> The PKBV is a horrible place and no one should buy there - you won't like it!
> The swimming pool is the worst I've ever seen!  (Sad but true!)
> The fish pee in the ocean.
> The beach is too sandy.
> The ocean is too salty.
> The couches are covered in a tropical print.
> Men in Speedos stalk the beach.
> The ocean makes too much noise at night.
> The ducks poop on the lawn.
> There are no elevators.
> There is too much rum in the Mai Tais at the Hilton.
> Stay home!
> 
> There will be a test...



:hysterical:


----------



## LisaRex

I would dispute the charges with my credit card company or PayPal, leave negative feedback for the seller, and refuse to do business with them in the future.


----------



## vacationtime1

cdn_traveler said:


> Yes, it is the same seller.    The deeded unit that we thought we had bought was for G5.
> I also don't buy their story.  Surprisingly, the two bedroom two bath unit that we won for $720 is closing with no problems.  I did consider backing out of that deal because I don't really want to deal with this seller anymore.  The way that they tried to bait and switch has now left me with a very bitter taste.
> However, I'm still very much in love with the oceanfront units in KBV.   Any suggestions on what I should do?



Dealing with dishonest people is painful.  But at the end of the day you will own an awesome timeshare for which you will have paid less than $1,000 (even if you add in the missing refund on the unit they won't close).  

Is the glass half empty or half full?  You can enjoy cursing the seller for years while drinking umbrella drinks on your lanai overlooking the Pacific.  You could even make that toast a tradition.


----------



## linsj

*I won!*



vacationtime1 said:


> And another.  Same seller as tombo's post; this one claims to be an eoy for F-14, another one bedroom ocean front unit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200267008276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010



I won this auction tonight for $3!!!! I've been watching for a 1 bedroom OF every other year for a while; missed one a few weeks ago. Now to see if the sale will go through.


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Congratulations!*

Wow, that is a great deal!   Congratulations!


----------



## DaveNV

Holey cow!  That's a great price!  Now, get past ROFR, and I'll gladly hand you the crown!   

Dave


----------



## vacationtime1

Don't be intimidated by any claims that the developer has a ROFR; see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66341&highlight=kauai+beach+villas
where Dave defeated that claim.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## GregGH

Interesting thread

Is there one or more real estate sites that specializes/are active  with KBV units ?  

Greg


----------



## DeniseM

GregGH said:


> Interesting thread
> 
> Is there one or more real estate sites that specializes/are active  with KBV units ?
> 
> Greg



There are always KBV units on ebay - you will pay more anywhere else.


----------



## DaveNV

GregGH said:


> Interesting thread
> 
> Is there one or more real estate sites that specializes/are active  with KBV units ?
> 
> Greg




Greg, I don't know of any specific real estate companies selling KBV.  As Denise says, check ebay if you want to buy a timeshare at KBV.  That's where I bought both of my units, and it will be the lowest cost anywhere.  

But if you want to buy an entire KBV unit as a condo, here's a link to an MLS listing on Realtor.com:  http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...ac1447d8bc8c535d&lid=1099147466&lsn=2&srcnt=2

Dave


----------



## jacknsara

*another ebay ocean front*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270311828006
ICN F1-49-E0)
is ocean front 
End time:	Dec-08-08 20:00:00 PST


----------



## DeniseM

Don't tempt me!  :ignore:


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> Don't tempt me!  :ignore:



But Denise, it's an ANNUAL week!  You know you wanted another one.   

And holey cow!  I didn't notice it has a Buy It Now price of $98!!!  Somebody stop me!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

No closing costs or transfer fee.  Just the $98 Buy It Now price and maintenance fees for 2009.


----------



## DeniseM

BMWguynw said:


> But Denise, it's an ANNUAL week!  You know you wanted another one.
> 
> And holey cow!  I didn't notice it has a Buy It Now price of $98!!!  Somebody stop me!
> 
> Dave



I do!  I would love to have 2 more weeks for retirement, but that's 6 years down the road and DH only has 2 weeks of Vaca at this time.  I don't really want any more weeks to have to rent out, considering the condition of the economy!

YOU should buy it Dave - I already own 2 weeks!  

I'm SOOOO tempted, but DH isn't going for it....


----------



## DeniseM

I bought it!  (And yes, DH caved, too!)


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> I bought it!  (And yes, DH caved, too!)





Way to go!  I knew we could count on you!  

And if this closes as we expect, you will be next in line for that low-price OF crown, (unless linsj beats you out.)  You know how much you like wearing crowns...  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## taffy19

Congratulations Denise!  That is wonderful to stay three weeks at a place you really like so much and not having to worry about keeping it up the rest of the year.  You use it and you forget about it.  That is a big advantage of owning a timeshare or several of them.   

Of all your timeshares, which is your favorite one now?


----------



## DeniseM

Definitely this one....I just love that ocean front view and the nearly empty beach!


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> Definitely this one....I just love that ocean front view and the nearly empty beach!



And I have to agree completely.  I've never had such a restful, relaxing vacation, as the week I just spent there.   That view never gets old.

Congrats, Denise!  You're a nut job, but you deserve it.  LOL!   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

BMWguynw said:


> Congrats, Denise!  You're a nut job, but you deserve it.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



Thanks! - I think?


----------



## DeniseM

Just to refresh your memory, this is the resort:

View from our lanai.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach.  There is a very clean stream and lagoon on the left side of the resort that you can see at the bottom of the picture. 






View from Bedroom window (stream, lagoon, ocean.)






Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## linsj

I was REALLY tempted to buy this but don't need any more MFs.


----------



## DaveNV

Love those pictures. Denise.  I have the pic of the view from the Master Bedroom as my computer's desktop wallpaper...




DeniseM said:


> Thanks! - I think?



In post #52 you said you couldn't do it, your husband doesn't have the vacation time, retirement is several years away, he wasn't into it, and so forth.  

In post #53, only SEVEN MINUTES LATER, you announced you bought it.  _THAT'S _why you're a nut job.  

I'm thrilled you got it, although I was just informed by my spouse that WE should have gotten it.  Oh well! Maybe next time.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

BMWguynw said:


> In post #52 you said you couldn't do it, your husband doesn't have the vacation time, retirement is several years away, he wasn't into it, and so forth.
> 
> In post #53, only SEVEN MINUTES LATER, you announced you bought it.  _THAT'S _why you're a nut job.



Actually, DH just grunted the first time I mentioned it and then went out to the barbeque.  When he came back in he said - did you buy it?    The rest is history....



> I'm thrilled you got it, although I was just informed by my spouse that WE should have gotten it. Oh well! Maybe next time.



I'll sell it to you for $5K + closing!


----------



## jacknsara

Aloha Denise (and runner up Dave)
I don't check ebay as often cause prices aren't getting any lower than no bid on $1.  Glad to have caught this one.
I'm glad one of you took it cause I was sorely tempted and am too many years from retirement (I was closer until a few months ago   ).  We already have 3-1/2 weeks at KBV (only 2-1/2 are ocean front, but we've managed to get G4 every year for about eight years in a row) plus an annual in Mexico but only 4 weeks of vacation.
Denise, There is a small discrepancy between the description header and the text description (text states 1b/1b - header states 1b/2b).  The ICN makes sense.  Just make sure that is the ICN that appears in the sales agreement.
If this keeps up, we're going to start having contention over G5 reservations (we are already confirmed for Jan 2010 - came early with week 52 confirm G4 for 2009).  Early bird gets G5. 
Jack


----------



## DeniseM

Jack - thank you so much for posting the link to that week!

But don't do it again, OK?  :hysterical: 

And thanks for all your sage advice about KBV - you taught me everything I know!   

Fortunately, you travel in the winter and we travel in the summer - I'd hate to go head to head with your over a reservation!

With so many of us staying in the same unit, we should find a secret place to leave a note, or a picture, or something for the next Tugger!


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> With so many of us staying in the same unit, we should find a secret place to leave a note, or a picture, or something for the next Tugger!




Do you mean that creepy sliver of soap in the shower wasn't from you???   

Since I'm only going there every other year, I should get priority assignment to that unit.  You guys can wait till I'm done, ok?  

Oh, and Denise, thanks for the $5K offer.  Maybe I can rent one of your seventeen KBV units from you sometime when I need more than one.  After seeing the cool pictures we took, my family is suddenly VERY interested in visiting Kauai.  Telling them I was at Tahiti Village didn't work...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## cdn_traveler

Way to go Denise!   That is a fantastic deal.  

I'm with Dave.  I'll definitely know who to call if I need an extra week at the KBV.  

Gotta love it when the husbands are being so agreeable don't you think?


----------



## DeniseM

cdn_traveler said:


> Way to go Denise!   That is a fantastic deal.  I'm with Dave.  I'll definitely know who to PM if I need an extra week at the KBV.  Gotta love it when the husbands are being so agreeable don't you think?



Yeah - but he quickly got buyer's remorse!  Within an hour he wanted to know what all our MF's would be for 2009 and how much was in the Timeshare Acct!    It's too soon to speak for 2010, but the 2009 MF's are already in the bank so he happy'd up a bit.


----------



## teepeeca

Hi Denise M---

I was also looking at that timeshare, BUT, my wife "nixed" getting more---have too many mx fees to pay, and, using timeshares, we only stay in Hawaii 10-12 weeks per year.  SO, what would we do with another one???
(My arm is still broken from when I wanted to hit the "buy-it-now" button---didn't know my wife was that strong !!!)

Tony


----------



## Denise L

Denise, awesome deal!  I looked at the ebay auction for about 30 seconds.... .  I don't have a timeshare maintenance fee bank account like you, but what a good idea.  Enjoy!  I have to get to Kauai very soon...it's been 19 years since our last visit.


----------



## slabeaume

I would have been very tempted to buy that!  Too bad I didn't see it first!  I have 2 weeks every year there now, but none of them are ocean view---wanna trade with  me for one?!


----------



## linsj

Should the deed say the unit is ocean front, or is the ICN sufficient? I got my deed yesterday (closing company said they sent it out over a month ago, but I never got it). Anything else I should check for on the deed?


----------



## DeniseM

The deed will not say ocean front, but the ICN number should be one of the ocean front units - what ICN  is it?


----------



## jacknsara

Aloha,
this link should help you decipher the ICN
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=634223#post634223
Jack


----------



## Zac495

I'm so glad you did it, Denise! I want to own that! But living in the east coast, Hawaii is nuts for us. Just this year - can't wait! - and then maybe when the kids are out of the house.

Right now I wish I had the cash to steal, I mean buy, another t/s off ebay, but I have these horrible Marriott maintenance fees to deal with.


----------



## linsj

DeniseM said:


> The deed will not say ocean front, but the ICN number should be one of the ocean front units - what ICN  is it?



I know it's an oceanfront ICN, or I wouldn't have bought it. Somehow I expected the deed to say that and just wanted to be sure nothing important was left off of it.


----------



## travelnut

*KBV vs Pono Kai*

Our first timeshare is a 1 Br, 1.5 bath lagoon view at KBV.  The day after buying from the developer , I bought a 1Br at Pono Kai thru an ad in Sunset magazine for less than 1/3 the price (a fairly good deal at the time.  I handled the paperwork myself so the closing costs were negligible.) (The developer offered us 2 weeks elsewhere for every one of 5 or 7 years we didn't use the week. This seemed like a good deal, however, we never had time to make good on this offer and we really wanted to go to Kauai, so I bought the second ts at Pono Kai with less than 24 hours of ts-ing experience and have never regretted it.

We have never stayed at KBV, altho we let my stepson & family use it last year.  The MFs are much higher than Pono Kai (they own the land outright) and surprisingly, Pono Kai has a higher trade value.

A few comments to support Diane's (tongue in cheeek) assessment of KBV:

The tiny pool at KBV was to be rebuilt, and I haven't seen the new one. The few BBQ grills were at the pool.   Pono Kai has a large pool, several BBQs available to each building, some with picnic tables,  and the units are larger. There are 4 oceanfront units, but they are set far apart and the next row is staggered, so they are essentially ocanfront as well.  Last month we traded into an oceanfront unit.  Standing on the lanai  from the 3rd floor was almost like being right over the ocean.

Ocean swimming is possible at Pono Kai altho there is a possibility of a rip current at times.  I know someone who swims here regularly; I have never done so as I never go in the water alone or if there is no-one else on the beach.  However, contrary to what a previous poster said, I have always been told that swimming in the ocean at KBV is not recommended, downright dangerous, and I have heard of drownings there.

Pono Kai also has a much better welcoming event with a slough of 2-fers raffled off (the best of any timeshare I've ever been to.)  KBV gave out little gift bags with pens, writing pads, etc.  Lawai Beach had 3/4 2-fers raffled off.

The grounds at Pono Kai are spacious and lovely.  There is miniature golf, croquet, volleyball, tennis, fitness room, koi pond with orchids and waterfall, and an herb garden to add spice to your meals.  We like being right at the edge of Kapaa, so we can walk everywhere.  They have installed new bike racks for those biking the trail that leads to the Coconut Grove.  Bikes are for rent in Kapaa, a few blocks away (about $10/day.)

Avoid the K building at Pono Kai - it is nearest to the Kuhio Hwy, so gets lots of early morning rush hour traffic noise.  If they have installed double pane windows here as in our oceanfront unit, that will help a lot with the noise.  However, these are studio units that don't have full kitchens.  Be careful if you're trading in.


----------



## jacknsara

travelnut said:


> ... The few BBQ grills were at the pool.  ... However, contrary to what a previous poster said, I have always been told that swimming in the ocean at KBV is not recommended, downright dangerous, and I have heard of drownings there. ....


Aloha,
I am obviously partial to KBV but I have no reason to knock other resorts.  There are nine (9) barbeques scattered about KBV.  Most are not at the pool.  The beach just north of the canal adjacent to KBV is swimmable sometimes (clearly not always and certainly less frequently than Pono Kai).  Drownings have occurred there.  The snorkeling is worthless until you get more than a hundred yards out but the currents out there can be too strong for the occasional swimmer to cope with.  An exchanger visiting for just one week should count on it not being available for swimming and then being very pleasantly surprised if it is.  Except on weekends when a lot of locals are there, you will almost be alone.  
(for a visual, check DeniseM's post 59 in this thread captioned "Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach. There is a very clean stream and lagoon on the left side of the resort that you can see at the bottom of the picture")  Notice the height of the surf and the number of people.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM

When you discuss timeshares, it's interesting how something that's a positive for one person, is a negative for others.  

Unlike many people I actually like Kapa'a and we eat dinner there a lot and do most of our shopping there, but I like KBV because it's not in Kapa'a, or near anything else, except the Hilton.  I agree with Jack - we hit the beach at KBV nearly every day, but we were careful about swimming.  On calm days it was fine, on high surf days we didn't go in over our heads.  There can be a strong current there.  It was not calm enough for snorkeling for me - although there is a finger of rocky lava flow under the water there that looks like it could be interesting snorkeling.  For children, I would let them play at the end of the stream/lagoon where it empties into the ocean.  Since it's mixed with salt water, Lepto is probably not a concern.  

We absolutely love the quiet, nearly deserted beach there.  We are not the Waikiki or Ka'anapali beach types.  I am so happy that the new bike path is not going to be routed through the resort!  

This week I was talking timeshare with someone at AAA and she was gushing about Ko'Olina, which is a lovely resort, but she was all excited because with the addition of the DVC resort, she thought it would eventually be just like Waikiki, with all the shopping and restaurants!  

Now to me, the idea that something is going to turn into another Waikiki is a horrifying thought!


----------



## DaveNV

I think these last few posts highlight why timesharing has such a diverse group of participants.  Some love the big city and all the lights and noise, others want quiet getaways off the beaten track.  One man's pleasure is another man's poison.

I own one of those amazing oceanfront units at KBV, and I couldn't be happier.  It's not overly fancy, and it's not over-priced.  It is exactly what it is.  Look at Denise's pictures - I've had the pleasure of staying in that same unit.  For being Hawaii, soaking up that view and that empty beach is priceless in my book.  To my mind, this is what timesharing was supposed to be about.

Dave


----------



## Stefa

I posted earlier in this thread that we were interested in purchasing EOY at KBV but were concerned about its future viability.  Any thoughts on this?  The pictures look absolutely lovely, but I'm still concerned that someone was essentially paying to unload one of the best units at the resort.  What about the less desirable units such as the GV and LV?   Are those of you who own there worried that some owners may just stop paying their fees since it appears they may have a hard time getting rid of their timeshare if they can no longer afford to keep it?

Thanks


----------



## sailingman22

It was mentioned that a person had to purchase an oceanfront unit at KBV in order to reserve oceanfront. Does anyone know of any other resorts or property management companies in Hawaii that list this requirement?


----------



## DeniseM

sailingman22 said:


> It was mentioned that a person had to purchase an oceanfront unit at KBV in order to reserve oceanfront. Does anyone know of any other resorts or property management companies in Hawaii that list this requirement?




Nearly all of them - you have to buy ocean front to reserve ocean front at most timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM

Stefa said:


> I posted earlier in this thread that we were interested in purchasing EOY at KBV but were concerned about its future viability.  Any thoughts on this?  The pictures look absolutely lovely, but I'm still concerned that someone was essentially paying to unload one of the best units at the resort.  What about the less desirable units such as the GV and LV?   Are those of you who own there worried that some owners may just stop paying their fees since it appears they may have a hard time getting rid of their timeshare if they can no longer afford to keep it?
> 
> Thanks



Since KBV is owned by Wyndham now, a huge company, I wouldn't be concerned about that at all.  If owners stop paying their maintenance fees, they get turned over to collections - and Wyndham has the resources to pursue payment or forclose.  Nearly all Hawaii timeshares have more desirable and less desirable areas within the resort.  That's not unusual.  So I don't think there is any reason to be more worried about KBV than any other resort.  In fact, since they are part of Wyndham, they should be far more financially stable than when they we just in the small Pahio group.

If you look at ebay, resorts are being unloaded everywhere.  It's the state of the economy.  There are pages and pages of timeshares listed for $1.


----------



## thinze3

slomac said:


> I think after researching this I want to try and buy one of the 2 bedroom ocean front units.  My questions are:
> 
> -How do you know if the unit is one of the OF unit?  Is it just G and H buildings.
> 
> -How far out do you need to make reservations?  at least what is your experience.



Here is a layout of the resort.
http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


----------



## DeniseM

thinze3 said:


> Here is a layout of the resort.
> http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html



You can't just go by the map, because all the units in F, G, & H are NOT ocean front.  You need to look at the ICN numbers on the list that Jack posted.


----------



## Stefa

Thanks, Denise.   We may start keeping an eye out for that EOY...


----------



## DaveNV

Here's a new auction for an oceanfront at KBV:

Ebay auction 300281123106.

The details listed in the auction are slightly incorrect.  The swimming pool picture is of the Hilton pool next door.  The interior shot is a 2br unit, I think.  There is no separate laundry room - it's in a closet right near the front door.  And I think the MFs reported are incorrect, too.  

But here's what IS important:  F3 is a 1br 2ba unit, not a 1/1 as reported.  I asked the seller what the ICN is on the unit, and they said it is F3-34-EO.  That confirms it's an oceanview unit.

I'm not bidding on it.  And hopefully, DeniseM finally owns enough of them now, so maybe she'll give someone else a chance...  

Hope a Tugger gets it!  Let us know!

Dave


----------



## thinze3

DeniseM said:


> You can't just go by the map, because all the units in F, G, & H are NOT ocean front.  You need to look at the ICN numbers on the list that Jack posted.



In Building 'H' Jack's list doesn't include the 3rd floor unit H12 as being OF but does include the 1st and 2nd floor units H8 & H10. Can you explain this?

Terry


----------



## DeniseM

thinze3 said:


> In Building 'H' Jack's list doesn't include the 3rd floor unit H12 as being OF but does include the 1st and 2nd floor units H8 & H10. Can you explain this?
> 
> Terry



Yes - the other units are privately owned condos.


----------



## DeniseM

BMWguynw said:


> I'm not bidding on it.  And hopefully, DeniseM finally owns enough of them now, so maybe she'll give someone else a chance...



Not even tempted by this one - I only paid $98 and this one has $500 in closing costs plus they are asking for the $1,003 MF up front.  The MF's haven't even been billed yet!


----------



## thinze3

DeniseM said:


> Yes - the other units are privately owned condos.



So I am wondering how the map would be inaccurate as you described above. Wouldn't ALL of the units in Bldg 'H' and 'G' be ocean front except for the ones indicated on the map to be inward facing?  

Terry


----------



## DeniseM

thinze3 said:


> So I am wondering how the map would be inaccurate as you described above. Wouldn't ALL of the units in Bldg 'H' and 'G' be ocean front except for the ones indicated on the map to be inward facing?
> 
> Terry



That's exactly the point, the units on the inside aren't ocean front, and many of the units aren't timeshares.  So if you buy in F, G, or H, but on the wrong side of the building you don't own ocean front, and it also helps to know which units are timeshares and which are private condos.


----------



## thinze3

DeniseM said:


> That's exactly the point, the units on the inside aren't ocean front, and many of the units aren't timeshares.  So if you buy in F, G, or H, but on the wrong side of the building you don't own ocean front, and it also helps to know which units are timeshares and which are private condos.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## jacknsara

Aloha,
All the preceding is correct but one small clarification might help.  The H building contains only 2 bedroom 2 bath units.  There are no 1 bed 2 bath units and no garden view 1 bed 1 bath units in H.
Jack


----------



## DaveNV

*KBV Oceanfront unit up again on eBay*

There is another auction on eBay for a KBV oceanfront unit.  The details on the listing are incorrect, again, as the unit is a 1br 2ba, not a 1/1 as advertised.  And I don't think the MFs are as high as they're saying.  But if the unit is the one they list (F3) it IS oceanfront.  And it's an annual unit, too.

The auction is 300284070980.

Hope a Tugger gets it.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

DAVE - WILL YOU KNOCK THAT OFF!  :annoyed: 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM

They haven't sent out the 2009 MF yet - 2008 was $978.03 -  2009 could be $1,003....or they could be guessing...


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> DAVE - WILL YOU KNOCK THAT OFF!  :annoyed:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:





Oh.  Right.  Sorry.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

BMWguynw said:


> Oh.  Right.  Sorry.
> 
> Dave





> I'm thrilled you got it, although I was just informed by my spouse that WE should have gotten it. Oh well! Maybe next time.



Dave - This is your chance to make your spouse happy! 

BTW - on the other week I negotiated NOT paying the MF into escrow, so I got it for $98 out the door...


----------



## DaveNV

Denise, you continue to amaze me.  How does that low-price crown fit?  

As to this latest eBay auction - I'll also pass on it.  The one I already have is a great fit for my traveling schedule.  This auction is an excellent option for someone who wants an annual 1br oceanfront week at KBV.  If I could use it, I'd jump on it.  I'm only offering the info here so a smart Tugger gets a chance, rather than the anonymous, uninformed, unwashed Internet masses who aren't TUG-smart.

Although the idea is _reaallly_ tempting...  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

*Auction Ended - Did a Tugger get it?*

So, the auction ended with a final price of $127.50.  A great price!  Did a Tugger win it?

Dave


----------



## slabeaume

I thought about it.  But I think I'll wait for a 2 bedroom oceanfront to become available again.  So keep up the notifications of oceanfront KBV for sale!


----------



## linsj

*I beat my old best buy*

Despite the title of this thread, a lot of the posts have been about 1 bedroom units, so I'm adding this one here.

My old best buy was $3 for 1 bedroom, 2 bath, oceanfront, EOY. My new best buy is same type of unit but annual for $1. And here's the kicker: It includes MFs for 2011 and transfer fee, so I'm getting a year for free. The closing fee is a little high, but that's offset by the free year.


----------



## DaveNV

Linsj, I have one thing to say:   

You continue to impress!  Way to go.

Dave


----------



## linsj

BMWguynw said:


> Linsj, I have one thing to say:
> 
> You continue to impress!  Way to go.
> 
> Dave



Thanks, Dave.

Although I'd walked through the property years ago when I stayed at the (then) Hilton next door, I never would have thought about buying here if it weren't for TUG. I think the location is the best on the island, and the ocean view from the lanai is hard to beat.


----------



## DaveNV

linsj said:


> I think the location is the best on the island, and the ocean view from the lanai is hard to beat.



You've discovered the reason it's my primary timeshare ownership.  Other locations in my meager portfolio have come and gone, but KBV oceanview is (for me) the best reason to own a timeshare.  

And now that the resort has had a shake up in management, they're improving the overall condition of things, and are working very hard to get back their Gold Crown status with RCI.  They were *this close* to getting it back last year, so I'm curious to see what happens after January 1st.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

What shake up of management?  Isn't it still Wyndham?  PAHIO is gone because David Walters died of cancer.


----------



## DaveNV

rickandcindy23 said:


> What shake up of management?  Isn't it still Wyndham?  PAHIO is gone because David Walters died of cancer.



Internal management at the resort.  Lani Kaui, long time resort manager, has moved up to work in Princeville.  She was replaced by a man who came down from Princeville, (his name escapes me), who has changed a number of internal things at the resort.  He's implemented some new things for guests, such as free computer/printer use in the lobby, which makes it much more convenient than before.  Some of the office staff has changed, too, I believe, and the current staff is fiercely focused on providing outstanding customer service.

There is a new landscaping company taking care of the grounds at KBV as well as the grounds of the Aqua-run Kauai Beach Resort hotel next door.  Both places look better than ever.  They are working hard at repairing/preserving the buildings, and taking care of the issues that arise from being an "on the sand" oceanfront resort.  Since the remodel of the swimming pool earlier this year, and the ongoing cooperative arrangement to use the Aqua hotel's extensive swimming pool complex for free, the options available to KBV guests have increased a lot.  Other resorts may be fancier, but I continue to enjoy my ownership at Kauai Beach Villas.

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers

BMWguynw said:


> Internal management at the resort.  Lani Kaui, long time resort manager, has moved up to work in Princeville.  She was replaced by a man who came down from Princeville, (his name escapes me), who has changed a number of internal things at the resort.  He's implemented some new things for guests, such as free computer/printer use in the lobby, which makes it much more convenient than before.  Some of the office staff has changed, too, I believe, and the current staff is fiercely focused on providing outstanding customer service.
> 
> There is a new landscaping company taking care of the grounds at KBV as well as the grounds of the Aqua-run Kauai Beach Resort hotel next door.  Both places look better than ever.  They are working hard at repairing/preserving the buildings, and taking care of the issues that arise from being an "on the sand" oceanfront resort.  Since the remodel of the swimming pool earlier this year, and the ongoing cooperative arrangement to use the Aqua hotel's extensive swimming pool complex for free, the options available to KBV guests have increased a lot.  Other resorts may be fancier, but I continue to enjoy my ownership at Kauai Beach Villas.
> 
> Dave



You're truly blessed to have such a gem.  We've stayed on a trade, and it's on my short list of possible additions to our holdings.

Marty


----------



## DaveNV

Kona Lovers said:


> You're truly blessed to have such a gem.  We've stayed on a trade, and it's on my short list of possible additions to our holdings.
> 
> Marty




Thanks, Marty.  But Sssh!  Let's not tell anyone else how nice it is.  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

I saw a person giving away two EOY units at this resort under Bargain Deals.


----------



## Kildahl

BMWguynw said:


> Internal management at the resort.  Lani Kaui, long time resort manager, has moved up to work in Princeville.  She was replaced by a man who came down from Princeville, (his name escapes me), who has changed a number of internal things at the resort.  He's implemented some new things for guests, such as free computer/printer use in the lobby, which makes it much more convenient than before.  Some of the office staff has changed, too, I believe, and the current staff is fiercely focused on providing outstanding customer service.
> 
> There is a new landscaping company taking care of the grounds at KBV as well as the grounds of the Aqua-run Kauai Beach Resort hotel next door.  Both places look better than ever.  They are working hard at repairing/preserving the buildings, and taking care of the issues that arise from being an "on the sand" oceanfront resort.  Since the remodel of the swimming pool earlier this year, and the ongoing cooperative arrangement to use the Aqua hotel's extensive swimming pool complex for free, the options available to KBV guests have increased a lot.  Other resorts may be fancier, but I continue to enjoy my ownership at Kauai Beach Villas.
> 
> Dave



I wish I hadn't come up this thread.   Will have to check it out tomorrow.:whoopie:


----------



## Jaybee

I'd sure like to know what is happening...or not happening to the KBV 2 BR 2 BA I bought on eBay last July.  It was scheduled to close Oct 24, but that didn't happen.  I also paid the 2010 MF, and here we are in 2011.  I've had lots of encouragement, but no action.  
I've somehow gotten a confirmed reservation for next Nov., but it still is not in our name.  I've paid $1100+ for nothing?
I am a bit frustrated, as you may guess. Jean


----------



## DaveNV

Jaybee said:


> I'd sure like to know what is happening...or not happening to the KBV 2 BR 2 BA I bought on eBay last July.  It was scheduled to close Oct 24, but that didn't happen.  I also paid the 2010 MF, and here we are in 2011.  I've had lots of encouragement, but no action.
> I've somehow gotten a confirmed reservation for next Nov., but it still is not in our name.  I've paid $1100+ for nothing?
> I am a bit frustrated, as you may guess. Jean




Jean, sorry to hear you're having trouble.  If you can't get answers from your closing company, try calling the resort.  There are two phone numbers you can try calling.  One is the resort itself (808-245-6777), the other is Owner Services for the resort (808-826-8477).

If you have a confirmed reservation, I'd ask them how that reservation is being held.  Was it made by the previous owner for your benefit, or did they put it into your name ahead of time?  And if it's in your name, why hasn't the deed been transferred?  I've found Owner Services to be pretty responsive (ask to speak to Joy - she's always been great) when there was a question.  Chances are it's a paperwork snafu they can sort out for you.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Jaybee

Thanks, Dave... I have spoken to Joy at Owner Services, on a conference call with Jon from Memorable Vacations. That was in Nov. She did offer to give me the week next Nov., and gave me a confirm. no., but can't do anything about this year until the title changes names.  I hope they bill the previous/current owner for this years' fees and apply mine to next year, but I don't know how far they can stretch it. All I could get for this year would be a space banked week to use for exchange.  At least it would be something.


----------



## DaveNV

Jaybee said:


> Thanks, Dave... I have spoken to Joy at Owner Services, on a conference call with Jon from Memorable Vacations. That was in Nov. She did offer to give me the week next Nov., and gave me a confirm. no., but can't do anything about this year until the title changes names.  I hope they bill the previous/current owner for this years' fees and apply mine to next year, but I don't know how far they can stretch it. All I could get for this year would be a space banked week to use for exchange.  At least it would be something.



That's amazing.  So is the problem that the current owner won't sign, or what?  I wonder why not?  And yes, if you paid for 2010 but couldn't use 2010, then the current owner should have to pay those fees.  It all seems kind of odd.  At least your people are working with you to get things resolved.  Have they given you any timeline for what to expect?

Just a thought - I wonder if this particular week isn't going to close, is it possible to cancel the deal and buy something else?  I recall hearing last summer at an owner's meeting at the resort that something like 12% of owners were defaulting on their ownerships - I wonder if you could pick up a different interval through some sort of internal purchase?  

Dave


----------



## Jaybee

Dave, it would be good if I good work out something like that .  I'll see what Jon has to say if he answers my last note. 
I don't think the problem is with the seller.  The hangup seems to be the Hawaii closing.  At least, I think so.  I'll let you know what happens.  I hate waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------

